# Suggestions on where to hunt within 60 miles of Bismarck????



## Shakey (Oct 12, 2002)

My Father-in-Law and Brother-in-Law and myself are hoping to hunt a few days in the Bismarck area. We use boats with go-devil motors, a lot of blocks and consider ourselves to be above average callers. I am looking for any tips on boat launchable big marsh areas to hunt. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have already recieved some good info. from another forum but the more information I can get the better!
Thanks,
Shakey


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Go to the SE around McKenzie Slough, about 40 miles out. It's a pretty big area and normally holds birds.

good luck


----------



## Shakey (Oct 12, 2002)

BigJ,
Thanks for the tip. This post has been strangely quiet. I suppose because everyone has been out hunting? We will try to get down there and take a look at it.
Thanks,
Shakey


----------



## foxred (Jun 30, 2002)

Don't bother checking out McKenzie Slough - it is totally dry!!!!


----------

